# Insulin Action in the Brain Can Lead to Obesity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Insulin Action in the Brain Can Lead to Obesity: How Insulin in Hypothalamus Controls Body’s Energy Balance ScienceDaily – Fat-rich food makes you fat. Behind this simple equation lie complex signalling pathways, through which the neurotransmitters in the brain control the body’s energy balance. Scientists at the Cologne-based Max Planck Institute for Neurological Research and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

